# The 52 I bought from Tim



## snickle (Dec 8, 2011)

here is a bike that I bought fresh out of the cabe classified section, was missing correct rack, tank and light cover (aren't they all)  Anyway, Tim gave it to me at a smokin deal and a few hundred later all of the pieces have been found. Does anyone have any idea what that tank might have come off of? The inside brackets are not threaded and need the clips to hold the screws in. I remember reading something about that somewhere. The tank should match my bike, but I just cant bring myself to destroying that nice original paint.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 8, 2011)

*Tank from a mid 50's Schwinn Hornet*

The reflective decal gives it away -- ride vintage


----------



## snickle (Dec 8, 2011)

Interesting note on the decal, I didnt know Schwinn switched from black and gold to that in the mid 50's. The paint job does look kinda old. I'm hoping it is a repaint that way I dont feel bad bead blasting it!


----------



## snickle (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok well I emailed the guy I got it from and he says that is original paint so what I will likely do now is leave it as-is and wait for someone who has a black and ivory one to trade me.


----------



## twjensen (Dec 11, 2011)

*My old hornet*



snickle said:


> here is a bike that I bought fresh out of the cabe classified section, was missing correct rack, tank and light cover (aren't they all)  Anyway, Tim gave it to me at a smokin deal and a few hundred later all of the pieces have been found. Does anyone have any idea what that tank might have come off of? The inside brackets are not threaded and need the clips to hold the screws in. I remember reading something about that somewhere. The tank should match my bike, but I just cant bring myself to destroying that nice original paint.




Hey bud, she's looking good...I am glad I sold her to you, I knew you would bring her back to life. Black tanks show up on flea bay,,play the waiting game..
That bike is one of the ONLY schwinns I had a hard time parting with..cheers
Tim


----------



## twjensen (Dec 11, 2011)

*Hornet from Butte MT.*



snickle said:


> here is a bike that I bought fresh out of the cabe classified section, was missing correct rack, tank and light cover (aren't they all)  Anyway, Tim gave it to me at a smokin deal and a few hundred later all of the pieces have been found. Does anyone have any idea what that tank might have come off of? The inside brackets are not threaded and need the clips to hold the screws in. I remember reading something about that somewhere. The tank should match my bike, but I just cant bring myself to destroying that nice original paint.




As Mick Jagger says..."Paint it BLACK"
Distress the paint, not that hard to do..
My ol bike is looking good,,,for a schwinn..


----------



## ratdaddy (Dec 24, 2011)

*distress the paint*

tell us how to distress the black paint


----------



## snickle (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, also I want to try to preserve the paint underneath if I can. I was thinking of just painting directly over the factory paint and should the need arise to remove the paint, I can probably use paint thinner and it would preserve the factory paint, you think?


----------



## snickle (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok I'm gonna go ahead and paint the tank and light cover with a quick rattle can job to make the parts match the bike. What type of black would you guys suggest to come closest to the original paint?


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 12, 2012)

Just paint the front of the tank, stripe it and leave the back alone.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tank screws*



snickle said:


> here is a bike that I bought fresh out of the cabe classified section, was missing correct rack, tank and light cover (aren't they all)  Anyway, Tim gave it to me at a smokin deal and a few hundred later all of the pieces have been found. Does anyone have any idea what that tank might have come off of? The inside brackets are not threaded and need the clips to hold the screws in. I remember reading something about that somewhere. The tank should match my bike, but I just cant bring myself to destroying that nice original paint.




I just picked up a set of #6 machine screws and the clips at Depot last week. About $3.  Worked perfectly and the screw heads look exactly like the originals from the outside.


----------



## snickle (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, I'll grab some when I get the paint. Where were the clips? In the same area?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 14, 2012)

Specialty hardware bins (drawers) in hardware section.


----------



## snickle (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks, Ill check it out tomorrow, would you happen to know if This reflector is appropriate for the 52 hornet, as far as size?


----------

